# Bread Rising



## MightyMax (May 22, 2020)

Is a partially warmed Microwave Oven a good spot to let bread rise?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I often do so, more for the no draft aspect and it keeps my counters free.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

I like to use clean sheet tray bags to cover up any loaf pans, or half sheet trays of rolls if I am baking at home, Clean trash bags work well too!

I am also at higher altitude with much drier air, so the microwave may be perfectly in a more humid environment, but too dry for that here.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

We have a small shelf in our laundry room for this purpose, the moisture and warmth from the washer and drier make for great proofing.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

the fridge

the warmer the area, the faster the rise

the faster the rise, the less developed the flavour of the yeast is when the dough is fully proven

faster simply doesnt mean better. theres no shortcuts to making something of high quality


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Innocuous Lemon said:


> the fridge
> 
> the warmer the area, the faster the rise
> 
> ...


That makes sense for a lean dough, but something enriched like a burger bun, challah, brioche etc. gets a majority of the flavor from the eggs, fats, and sugars in the dough, along with a little bit of acidity from the fermentation.

I certainly agree for lean doughs though. Using cold water, long bulk fermentation, and a cold proof. Good stuff


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

dueh said:


> That makes sense for a lean dough, but something enriched like a burger bun, challah, brioche etc. gets a majority of the flavor from the eggs, fats, and sugars in the dough, along with a little bit of acidity from the fermentation.
> 
> I certainly agree for lean doughs though. Using cold water, long bulk fermentation, and a cold proof. Good stuff


an appreciated addendum to my somewhat terse post


----------



## rck (Apr 25, 2020)

I put mine on top of the fridge with a thermometer up there also so I can keep an eye on the temp


----------



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

well I have tried baking bread, in the fridge and straight in over as well. But all the times it dose not rise properly! a soggy compressed texture in the middle


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For proofing I turn on my electric oven for about a minute or so then turned off; it'll be barely warm. My dough which has been placed into a Lodge Dutch Oven is placed into the oven and allowed to proof.

In making a preferment I simply cover the mixture with plastic and place into the oven and turn on the oven light. It's allowed to set overnight in the oven and rotated every four hours or so.


----------

